# When in Rome....



## FLQuacker (Apr 2, 2019)

Copy the Roman's

Barrel Bling!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2019)

Etching or a decal?


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 2, 2019)

Decal....lol been seeing everybody using them. More than 1 shot will probably turn it into a gooey mess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Decal....lol been seeing everybody using them. More than 1 shot will probably turn it into a gooey mess



Yep. Good thing its on a turkey gun and not an AK....lol


----------



## Ray D (Apr 3, 2019)

Interesting.... definitely not for me though. I’m too old school. Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Decal....lol been seeing everybody using them. More than 1 shot will probably turn it into a gooey mess



Have a stencil made and do Krylon, I've run 10 - 11 shots through mine about as fast as one can empty a pump shotgun, reload with shells standing on the bench under the shotgun ready, and empty it again, more than once, shooting pigs in the dark, and the paint don't get gooey. Shoulder gets a little sore, but the paint don't get gooey!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2019)

High heat krylon would be good...


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 3, 2019)

Ray D said:


> Interesting.... definitely not for me though. I’m too old school. Lol.



Lol..yeah but the $5 a piece I get made me learn new tricks and to get with the times. I've cut some odd requests


----------



## Ray D (Apr 3, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Lol..yeah but the $5 a piece I get made me learn new tricks and to get with the times. I've cut some odd requests



Lol....At $5 a shot I would make em all day..just would not end up on any of my guns. It reminds me of all the young guys running around in jacked up trucks that are covered with Flo Grown and Costa stickers on them. Rocky and Wayne have probably seen them.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 3, 2019)

Heck, I still prefer wood and blued guns. Took me a long time to get a synthetic stocked gun. I still duck and snipe hunt with my old Browning auto 5’s. I guess I’m just old. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Apr 3, 2019)

Ray D said:


> Heck, I still prefer wood and blued guns. Took me a long time to get a synthetic stocked gun. I still duck and snipe hunt with my old Browning auto 5’s. I guess I’m just old. Lol




Hello Ray,

I am most likely even older than you (78) but I too used a Excel 410 single shot for both Snipe and Duck hunting.....way back when, some of the best and fun times in my life. Snipe wrapped in bacon and baked in an old wood oven, oh man doesn't get any better.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 3, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Ray,
> 
> I am most likely even older than you (78) but I too used a Excel 410 single shot for both Snipe and Duck hunting.....way back when, some of the best and fun times in my life. Snipe wrapped in bacon and baked in an old wood oven, oh man doesn't get any better.
> 
> ...



It doesn’t get any better than snipe wrapped in bacon. Texas and Florida are excellent snipe hunting areas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 3, 2019)

Ray D said:


> Lol....At $5 a shot I would make em all day..just would not end up on any of my guns. It reminds me of all the young guys running around in jacked up trucks that are covered with Flo Grown and Costa stickers on them. Rocky and Wayne have probably seen them.



The ones with the front ends 24" higher than the rear.....yep!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Lol..yeah but the $5 a piece I get made me learn new tricks and to get with the times. I've cut some odd requests



You make them?


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 3, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> You make them?



Yea... another gadget I got. A 24" vinyl plotter

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2019)

Got any pics of other decals you have made? I'd love to see some...


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 3, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Yea... another gadget I got. A 24" vinyl plotter


OOOOOHHHH I want one


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 3, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Got any pics of other decals you have made? I'd love to see some...



Also did this one about 6ft long and put it on my boat





Stupid vid I did

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 4, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> High heat krylon would be good...




Regular Krylon works fine, especially on shotguns. Unless you're trying to melt an AR down you probably aren't going to get the barrel hot enough to cause a problem. On a shotgun with larger surface area and thinner walls on the barrel, it dissipates heat much quicker, not to mention it's difficult to get enough rounds through it fast enough to heat up to much extent. Believe me, I've tried!! I can put a bunch of rounds through one in a hurry when shooting pigs been known to get 10 - 12 rounds off before they get unconfused and get out of shotgun range, which doesn't take long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 4, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Also did this one about 6ft long and put it on my boat
> 
> View attachment 163657
> 
> Stupid vid I did


Supplies for that seems to be the right business to be in. Lots of waste!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Regular Krylon works fine, especially on shotguns. Unless you're trying to melt an AR down you probably aren't going to get the barrel hot enough to cause a problem. On a shotgun with larger surface area and thinner walls on the barrel, it dissipates heat much quicker, not to mention it's difficult to get enough rounds through it fast enough to heat up to much extent. Believe me, I've tried!! I can put a bunch of rounds through one in a hurry when shooting pigs been known to get 10 - 12 rounds off before they get unconfused and get out of shotgun range, which doesn't take long.



I have a saiga 12g. I've got it hot enough once. Just because I wanted to. Drum magazines are fun....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Goes to trying to melt the barrel off, fun but impractical. Great in a zombie apocalypse, would probably be good for thinning pigs too, but pork in the freezer doesn't work so good on them lots of rounds of buckshot nights the way it is. Boys give me a bad time about wads stuck 2 inches deep in the pig, but there's not much for scattered buckshot in those situations. 15 yards with #4 buck that hasn't spread makes for a big hole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 8, 2019)

I'll have a vinyl cutter before the week's out. Probably a Cricut Maker unless anyone steers me a different direction??????

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I'll have a vinyl cutter before the week's out. Probably a Cricut Maker unless anyone steers me a different direction??????



Is that like a plotter?


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 8, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Is that like a plotter?


yep


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 9, 2019)

@Wildthings 
The one thing I dislike about the cricut, is almost everything you do on it is web based. Your required to register and download proprietary stuff for it. My wife has had one for a year and we've yet to cut anything on it. Now there are a LOT of craft people using them, I'm just not enthused about them but maybe that's just I'm not totally versed in its operation. I have a USCutter brand and it has yet to give me any problems. It came bundled with a basic design/cut app. I think a cricut will cut from a thumb drive, but the file has to be a vector based file design. In other words...I couldn't load a jpeg picture of a flower on it and expect it to cut it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 9, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> @Wildthings
> The one thing I dislike about the cricut, is almost everything you do on it is web based. Your required to register and download proprietary stuff for it. My wife has had one for a year and we've yet to cut anything on it. Now there are a LOT of craft people using them, I'm just not enthused about them but maybe that's just I'm not totally versed in its operation. I have a USCutter brand and it has yet to give me any problems. It came bundled with a basic design/cut app. I think a cricut will cut from a thumb drive, but the file has to be a vector based file design. In other words...I couldn't load a jpeg picture of a flower on it and expect it to cut it out.



Yessir this is exactly what I was wanting. I'm just now researching it and when at my DIL this past weekend she had the Cricut. I found that irritating that it was web based also. I will check into the USCutters thank you. Oh and yes you can download and cut multiple file designs including .jpg .bmp .png etc on the cricut. But the Design Space is not user friendly and I'm the goto person in our extended family when it comes to the computers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2019)

Well I ended up with a Cricut Maker and it came in today. Now to figure it out!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> she had the Cricut. I found that irritating that it was web based also.



What changed your mind on it?


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> What changed your mind on it?


A few comparison videos and the fact that you can use a third party design program instead of the aforementioned web base supplied program. I'm starting with the web base program until I decide what I want. 
Here's a few
Make the Cut (leaning towards this one) hmm from their website _"Works with all Cricut™ machines We no longer are compatible with Cricut™"_
Sure Cuts a Lot
Inkscape​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 20, 2019)

I use inkscape a lot to edit. Pretty "busy" interface but isn't real difficult to figure the simple stuff out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 20, 2019)

You'll save yourself a LOT of headaches if you'll spend the cash on good oracal stock. When I finally got thru the sample junk that came with mine and started using good material it was a night and day difference. Weeding will turn ya cross eyed:)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 20, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> You'll save yourself a LOT of headaches if you'll spend the cash on good oracal stock. When I finally got thru the sample junk that came with mine and started using good material it was a night and day difference. Weeding will turn ya cross eyed:)


Where's the best deals on buying?


----------

